# Some pretty material and a piston.



## watch_art (Jul 4, 2015)

The Last Few | Newton Pens

Here is my very first piston filler fountain pen and it WORKS.  
This one is going to stay in my pocket, but I've already got orders to make several more.












Here's one I made with some of BSea's orange.  I love this stuff.











A gray and orange Shinobi










A purple and alabaster Shinobi with a big #8 Jowo nib...










Here's one I'm taking to the Miami Pen Show...
Sterling silver and Tibaldi Imperio celluloid.










A black walnut (from Scott I'd bet) and BSea Tsunami blank pen.










Home made sterling clip with some of Scott's blue and bronze chunk PR on an ebonite pen.










Black Russian material from exotic blanks.










A really big pen with lots of BSeas material. 





Yes, with snowflakes in the cap.  





Another Shinobi with Maj'k resin with cumberland ebonite.  This one looks HOT.










Some Galaxy Trek PR from Slabs Blanks and Boards.
I need to order more of this for another one of these...










Thanks for looking.


----------



## skiprat (Jul 4, 2015)

Amazing!!!


----------



## Curly (Jul 4, 2015)

I like pretty much all of them especially the hammered silver. Did you hand peen it with a ball peen hammer? Before or after working the insides?

You've come a very long way from your clown vomit pen just under 3 years ago.


----------



## sanyalsoumitra (Jul 4, 2015)

Each pen is a show-stopper. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## PenPal (Jul 4, 2015)

Don,t be shy mate show us your photos seriously beautiful pens.

Peter.


----------



## Dalepenkala (Jul 4, 2015)

Beautiful!


----------



## watch_art (Jul 4, 2015)

No hammers were involved in the shaping the silver pen.    

Thanks everybody.


----------



## lorbay (Jul 4, 2015)

skiprat said:


> Amazing!!!


Yup what Skip said.
Lin.


----------



## Imaginethat (Jul 5, 2015)

Your pens are absolutely beautiful.


----------



## robutacion (Jul 5, 2015)

Great selection of pens and stunning photography, congrats...!

Cheers
George


----------



## bobleibo (Jul 5, 2015)

Those are all amazing, but the one that stands out to me is the Sterling silver and Tibaldi Imperio celluloid. I'm a big fan of understated elegance and that one simply jumps off the page at me. Well done on all~
Cheers
Bob


----------



## Cmiles1985 (Jul 5, 2015)

Those are all amazing! Congrats on a job well done.


----------



## watch_art (Jul 5, 2015)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Simsonicole (Jul 6, 2015)

Hi there...you seem to be extremely proficient at blending different types of materials together. Since I have been pen making, I have been keeping all the left over offcuts from the pens I have made. I have many acrylic & wood pieces. My idea is to join them together to make a new blank for a pen. Any tips or tricks you would be willing to share with a newbie???

Fantastic pens by the way!  Love 13/14!!!!


----------



## watch_art (Jul 6, 2015)

Yes - tubes.
Trustone | Newton Pens


----------



## Sandsini (Jul 7, 2015)

Lovely pens. I'm experiencing extreme talent envy.


----------



## anthonyd (Jul 8, 2015)

I absolutely love the piston filler. If you don't mind sharing, what piston unit did you use and where did you get it?

Tony


----------



## BSea (Jul 8, 2015)

How did I mess seeing this thread before now?

I've seen a few of these already, but not the silver pen.  That's my favorite. :good:


----------



## watch_art (Jul 8, 2015)

I made the piston unit.  Thanks.


----------



## anthonyd (Jul 8, 2015)

watch_art said:


> I made the piston unit.  Thanks.


 
That's amazing!

Tony


----------



## D.Oliver (Jul 8, 2015)

Shawn, I swear every one of these pens could/should grace the front page.  Great job man.


----------



## TDE (Jul 8, 2015)

Way to go Shawn. All are just like your other pens. BEAUTIFUL. Good job. Good to see you on here. Ted


----------



## wob50 (Jul 8, 2015)

Love the silver one !!!!!!!!


----------



## bloodhound (Jul 9, 2015)

They are very stunning. The question i have is how do you drill the clear acrylics without leaving drill marks.


----------



## watch_art (Jul 9, 2015)

Lots of sanding and polishing after drilling.


----------



## bloodhound (Jul 10, 2015)

if this would be better suited in private messages let me know. but how to do you sand and polish the inside?


----------



## watch_art (Jul 10, 2015)

Sandpaper on a stick.  Cut a slit in the end of a dowel.
Go thru the grits, then buff wheel from dremel kit with car polish.


----------



## bloodhound (Jul 11, 2015)

Very impressive. Thanks for the tips.


----------

